# Pizza night!



## myownidaho (Apr 29, 2018)

Cool and blustery today so I decided to go with pizzas.

00 flour, yeast, honey, salt and olive oil for the dough. One punch down and hour before assembly.

First up was a basic Margherita. Sauce from home grown San Marzano’s, Scamorza cheese from Washington and a dash of dried oregano. Baked on a stone in a 550* oven that had been preheating for an hour.
















Second up was a sauce free pie with paper thin Yukon Gold potato, fontina, sweet onion, mushrooms, asparagus and homemade CB.











It’s been awhile since I’ve done pizzas. These turned out well.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 29, 2018)

Awesome.spread.

Quite a lot of green at the back. We are way behind.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 29, 2018)

Them pies look great.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks, a.s.! I’m already mowing every four days.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks, c!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 29, 2018)

Nice pies. Like! B


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow, those are some awesome looking pizzas!
Al


----------

